# Kann mit dem Cursor nicht ins Inputfeld klicken



## tomkn (11. Mai 2005)

Wie im Topic beschrieben : kann in mein Inputfeld ( Code folgt ) leider nicht wie gewohnt reinklicken - nur am oberen Rand ist es möglich .

<tr>
												   	<td colspan="2" height="20">
*<input type="text" align="left" id="tp" name="WA_TPLNR" value="`WA_TPLNR.value`" maxlength="30" size="30">* 
                                                    </td>
													<td align="right">
                                                   		<a href="#" onclick="sucheplatz()" onmouseover="MM_swapImage('searchImg','','`mimeURL("img/BUTTON_SUCHE2.GIF")`',1);status='`#search`';return true;"
														 onmouseout="MM_swapImgRestore();return true;" onFocus="this.blur()"> 
          													<img name="searchImg" src="`mimeURL("img/BUTTON_SUCHE1.GIF")`" width="130" height="19" border="0" alt="" onFocus="this.blur()">
        						              			</a>
                                                     </td>

                                 	</tr>

sorry für die miese Formatierung- das Bearbeitungsfeld hier meinte es nicht gut mit mir.

danke für euere Hilfe!


----------



## redlama (11. Mai 2005)

Kann man sich das ganze auch irgendwo anschauen?
Ich habe Deinen Quelltext mal so übernommen und konnte ohne Probleme das Inputfeld editieren!

redlama


----------



## Chocobanana (11. Mai 2005)

Hast du den code hier nur gekürzt oder hast du das <form> vergessen? Zeig doch mal die Datei wo der Fehler ist.


----------



## ThLa (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
Ich hatte das selbe Problem auch mal, als sich ein Formular über mehrere Divs hinzog und ich dadurch das <form> vergessen hatte, mit diesem Attribut müsste das anklicken des Inputfeldes kein Problem mehr sein.
--
Grüße


----------

